# تصنيع المطاط



## نزار الملك (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
اريد ان اعمل مصنع صغير لتصنيع مطاط لزوم الابواب والشبابيك الالمنيوم في السودان
اود ان اعرف عن الماكينات
والخام المستخدم
ومن اين يمكن شراء الماكنات واي معلومات اخري ارجو الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

زكاة العلم اخراجة اخى العزيز اننى اعرف ما تصبو الية فهذة هى صناعة اجدادى وهى صناعة مربحة جدا ولا تحتاج الى مكان كبير ولا الات باهظة الثمن ولى فيها باعا طويل وقد اعدت بحثا مفصلا عن هذة الصناعة ومايمكنك تصنيعة للتواصل م/محمود السويسى ت/0181926655 او على [email protected]


----------

